# Shop Vac /Dust Collector Advice



## tperk100 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello all,

I only occasionally need to collect dust, so I bought Hm Depot Dustopper and HD bucket to use with my Ridgid 12 amp 2.5" Vac and HEPA filter (pic attached).

First thing I needed to do was sand some fiberglass / gelcoat. To hook up my 5" sander I had to reduce the hose size down so far that the vacuum crushes the HD bucket down to about 2/3 of its size.

First thing I thought about was an OLD pictured adjustable adaptor from my FORTY yr old Craftsman. I could probably make it work.

I am looking for other suggestions on how to adjust the vacuum or otherwise economically overcome this problem. I am not interested in buying another vac, dust collector, etc.

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Buy another 5 gallon bucket and sit the bucket you are pulling the vacuum on inside the new bucket. The combination of two walls will reinforce it enough to stop it from collapsing


----------



## tperk100 (Aug 19, 2018)

Catpower said:


> Buy another 5 gallon bucket and sit the bucket you are pulling the vacuum on inside the new bucket. The combination of two walls will reinforce it enough to stop it from collapsing


That is exactly what someone else suggested. I did it and it worked. 

Thanks much!

CASE CLOSED!


----------

